# Does anyone ever get any good subs on here?



## ARW (Oct 25, 2005)

I read a lot on here and have posted but I wonder do you guys really get any Good to Great subs. I don't have any turn over of subs. We pay every week. The ones that are shopping around prices and call me out of the blue. Have no work comp and sub par insurance. It's like teaching a business course and snow plow college to some.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have posted here in the past for subs and never had any real response. Craigslist worked out the best for me.

I did get an email last week though.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

ARW;822999 said:


> I read a lot on here and have posted but I wonder do you guys really get any Good to Great subs. I don't have any turn over of subs. We pay every week. The ones that are shopping around prices and call me out of the blue. Have no work comp and sub par insurance. It's like teaching a business course and snow plow college to some.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have hired several good subs from this site and also have made some good business contacts.


----------

